

Ask HN: Where do you get your news? - jessriedel

I'd really like a news aggregator which doesn't feature (or allows me to filter out) the stuff I don't find stimulating: sports, human interest, celebrities, drama stories of no significance (e.g. trapped coal miners, kidnappings), elections/politics (as opposed to news about new or potential legislation or court decisions), etc.<p>The best thing I've found so far is the Economist, but I'd like less politics and a wider net.
======
s2r2
After your first paragraph I was about to suggest the Economist.

After your second one I'd recommend Le Monde diplomatique -- there's an
English edition, too: <http://mondediplo.com/> \-- Well, it's not really a
news aggregator; but it's without daily soap opera politics.

~~~
jessriedel
Le Monde diplomatique looks good. The only thing is that, as the name suggest,
it's strongly focused on international politics (even more so than the
Economist).

Thanks for the recommendation.

------
qq66
Less politics, less sports, less human interest, less celebrities, less drama,
less elections...

... perhaps it would be more instructive to let us know what you DO want.
There might be dedicated online communities for your interests.

------
roboneal
I follow key reporters, newsmakers, pundits, blogs, and wire services on
Twitter. Sort of a "build your own" linkfarm like DrudgeReport.

------
marklabedz
Have you considered Monocle?

~~~
jessriedel
Looks promising; I'll check it out. Thanks.

